# this is #1 dumbest question on this forum sorry



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

sorry guys don't laugh..but when my seeds germ and they are a little ball with a white little tiny root coming out..and i'm ready to plant it...is the little white thing the actual plant or is it the root..i need to know which part goes in the soil...do you get what i'm asking? sorry for such a dumb question but i only have 10 seeds and i can't waste any.


----------



## HGB (Jun 30, 2006)

white wiggly thing is the root.....

plant it root first under about 1/4 of soil and the plant will pop up in a day or 2

grow on


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

awesome thanks man postive rep points for you man!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Ross...IMHO....you only want to put the seed just below the surface of the soil but as HGB said taproot down...be very careful as to not touch or damage the taproot...Done this way they should sprout through the soil in a day or two...Good Luck and Peace Out


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks guys i did exactly what you said about depth dilla, its about the same depth under the soil as the height of a seed which is like a millimeter i think. anyway this is an outdoor grow and they are in pots so do i put them in the sun...or should they be in the shade? and what about watering thanks dilla


----------



## Mutt (Jul 22, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Hey Ross...IMHO....you only want to put the seed just below the surface of the soil but as HGB said taproot down...be very careful as to not touch or damage the taproot...Done this way they should sprout through the soil in a day or two...Good Luck and Peace Out


 
Gotta re-emphasize this one. Also when ever working with you grow. Always have your hands washed. any bacteria or germs can create a problem. Esp. if your a cig. smoker. When working with cuttings or seedlings. Consider it almost like a surgical environment. 

I am not sure what region you live in. but I would have em in the shade until they sprout. Right now in my area. this heat is horrendous and is cooking everything. Also your a very late in the seed starting. Clones would have been better at this time. IMHO. you may still get some bud. but yield will suffer as the summer solstice has passed. Keep em moist until the sprout pops its little head out. then go to a routine watering.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 22, 2006)

yah i know i'm late - that really sucks...but hey 2 or 3 plants should be enough for 1 person right? i mean i'm not selling the stuff its just for personal use. but is there any material i should read on force flowering or any ideas you might have on how to make up for being so late? do you think i still have a chance at getting a decent amount of bud for 1 person off of 2 or 3 plants. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## astra007 (Aug 12, 2006)

got any space indoor fer 3 - 4 plants?  start them outdoor and bring in to finish is common around here.  you can start outdoor and finish indoor but i would not advise other way around.  you usually get more bud this way then full term inside.  this way you can move the best of them females inside.


----------



## RossAlexander (Aug 12, 2006)

yah i am only growing one plant now only one made it but its doing great its super healthy but its not at my home anyway it said that you harvest in September and thats going to line up perfectly with when i planted it so all should go well its doing great so far and i'm not selling any or anything its just for personal smoke so 1 plant will do great


----------



## greenear (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's to hoping it's a lady


----------

